
Vizceral – Netflix's traffic visualization tool open sourced - kapitalx
https://github.com/Netflix/vizceral
======
kapitalx
This was just presented at Monitorama, here are some pictures people posted:

[https://twitter.com/jessfraz/status/748201403789676544](https://twitter.com/jessfraz/status/748201403789676544)

[https://twitter.com/Serginio89/status/748202913843937280](https://twitter.com/Serginio89/status/748202913843937280)

